# Who else is flyin' solo on V-Day?



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I kinda wondered who else in the Central or Tampa Florida area was alone on V-day this year. I don't usually give a rat's ass but this year I would kinda like to do SOMETHING. I dunno quite what but if anyone else is also alone and wants to meet up and go somewhere, lemme know.

To the doods: If you hit me up, its NOT a date, we're just "hangin' out." Haha!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> I kinda wondered who else in the Central or Tampa Florida area was alone on V-day this year. I don't usually give a rat's ass but this year I would kinda like to do SOMETHING. I dunno quite what but if anyone else is also alone and wants to meet up and go somewhere, lemme know.
> 
> To the doods: If you hit me up, its NOT a date, we're just "hangin' out." Haha!


Creepy.....


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hahaha! You ass! Haha!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

ah...yep...then the next thing you know...it's "the spider just caught a fly"

and BOOM.

you wake up with a ball in your mouth or minus a kidney.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> you wake up with a ball in your mouth or minus a kidney.


 Human organs are how I finance my frog collection. Nice to know I'm not alone 

Now that's creepy!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> Human organs are how I finance my frog collection. Nice to know I'm not alone
> 
> Now that's creepy!


Scary thing is if it's that extreme for the frog collection.....not sure I want to hear what finances the gecko collection


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

It's not looking good Antone, unless your pm box is full


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy Valentines Day anyway. I thought that was a cool suggestion and if I was in florida I would have taken you up on that.


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

I would have kept you company.. but Im working tonight, my technique on V-day survival stay busy so you don't have to think about it lol


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well I appreciate the thoughts. I guess its the downfall to living in the middle of nowhere. 

I think I'll go to Tampa today... The 2hr drive should keep me busy. Haha.


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

well the Gasparilla night parade it tonight, you could always hit that up... sure to be plenty of single drunk girls....


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

beachbabe18509 said:


> well the Gasparilla night parade it tonight, you could always hit that up... sure to be plenty of single drunk girls....



Thanks for the suggestion but I'll keep away from that scene.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sort of alone, as alone as you can be with bunches of frogs and three dogs.

I was supposed to go to the bf's house. We were going shopping and then I was going to fix dinner. It's not only V-day. but we met three years ago today.

However...............I'm freaking snowed in. So much for being in sunny CA. As long as the electricity stays on (supposed to be a windstorm later, besides the 3+ feet of snow). If I have power, I have heat and won't have to think about what to do with the frogs.

Actually, the snow isn't so bad I couldn't get out if I had to, but I'm at the point in my life I just don't need the adrenaline rush of driving on ice if I don't have to.

Edited to say, a week ago the weather was in the upper 60's and low 70's. Alaska can keep their weather fronts to themselves, thank you just the same.

Deb


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Where the heck in California are you?

Around here everyone calls a snow day about 1-3in. of snow. Which happens only about every 10 years!!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm alone here in NJ building a new viv. This is how I will spend my VD and Im fine with it for now.


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thats what Im going to do now, build the front for my vert and do the bg on my 20XH, my boss told me to go home because Im sick...


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

I went shopping , and am off to a fabulous bluegrass show.

Found lots of wonderful plants on the bargain shelves. Not really for tank use but more to just lively up the sunroom.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> Well I appreciate the thoughts. I guess its the downfall to living in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> I think I'll go to Tampa today... The 2hr drive should keep me busy. Haha.


Dude I didn't know you were that close to Tampa. I go down to the Sun City area several times a year to visit my mom and stockup at Tropiflora. I'd love to stop in and buy some plants from ya...........


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

beachbabe18509 said:


> Thats what Im going to do now, build the front for my vert and do the bg on my 20XH, my boss told me to go home because Im sick...


Wow hope the brief encounter with the Pulawski family did not do that, we were all severe this week (both boys missed 3 days), I thought my head was going to explode flying back from Cincy on Thursday...
Hey Antone we are playing trivia at Geckos in Bradenton tonight, you can join us if you want. In your honor we could name our team "Chix with D**" or "Grandma's Dirty Diaper".....your choice...wow I think I just thought of a new thread for the lounge!!!


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

i went to the skatepark and rode my bike and will be taking my wife and daughter to see madagascar 2 mainly for my lil girl but itle be cool..............


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

markpulawski said:


> In your honor we could name our team "Chix with D**" or "Grandma's Dirty Diaper".....your choice...wow I think I just thought of a new thread for the lounge!!!


 
Whoa.....little TMI there Mark.

I caught the flu or whatever it was down in the Orlando area a couple weeks ago. Maybe it started in central Florida.


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

I think everyone's been sick... but no Mark I don't think I caught it in the 2 minutes we talked lol, my mom has been sick for a couple weeks and I think it's finally caught up with me...

Thats what I get for trying to do some mother daughter bonding....


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

My 7 year old has Strep throat, I am recovering from Deviated Septum surgery and my wife is a breast cancer survivor who just had her second surgery Monday!!
Happy Valentine`s Day
For all you women out there-GET THOSE EXAMS!!!

John


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

WOW, sorry to hear that man.


----------

